# Display progress bar



## apinkel (May 28, 2004)

I just switched from DirecTV to Dish yesterday. I've got the 722k and so far the transition has been pretty easy... one thing I really, really miss is being able to hit play to display the progress bar so I can easily see where I'm at in the current program I'm watching (either playback of pre-recorded or my time behind live tv when watching using the buffer).

Every DVR I've owned prior to this has always displayed the progress bar when I hit the play button but the 722 does not appear to do this. What do people do as a work-around? Hit pause? I've heard a suggestion of hitting enter/select which brings up the banner but it isn't exactly ideal for determining where I'm at in the current recording. Other suggestions?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Hitting pause is the best way I can think of off the top of my head. Kinda inconvenient, but it's the easiest way I can think of.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

apinkel said:


> I've heard a suggestion of hitting enter/select which brings up the banner but it isn't exactly ideal for determining where I'm at in the current recording. Other suggestions?


That will tell you *exactly how many minutes are left in the recording* which is MUCH more convenient then a bar with a mark where your at.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

I guess I just assumed everyone did that. (using the banner) Much better than the bar as mentioned. I think better than the other receivers honestly.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

"[email protected] Network" said:


> Hitting pause is the best way I can think of off the top of my head. Kinda inconvenient, but it's the easiest way I can think of.


One can also hit the CANCEL button then in the upper right hand of the screen will be he time left until the show ends.


----------



## apinkel (May 28, 2004)

Didn't know about the cancel button. That is better as it toggles the banner on/off.

I'm really surprised they don't have the play button toggle to progress bar. First dvr I've owned that doesn't do that.

Oh well, there's enough other good things about this receiver to offset this (the speed of this thing is amazing compared to the Directv dvr... especially the dual tuner swap).

Thanks for the info.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Not sure about the 722 but on the 622 there is one caution on using the Cancel button in certain circumstances. Let's say you are recording a program scheduled to run from 9 o'clock to 10 o'clock. At 9:30 you begin watching the recording by selecting Start Over while the DVR records the rest of program. You fast forward through the title credits and a few commercials and at 9:50 wonder how much of the program you still have to go. Hitting Cancel will show only 10 minutes left. But that is the 10 minutes left in the program's scheduled time. You won't get a true reading for time left in the recorded program until after the DVR stops recording the program. So at 10:01 Cancel might show 22 minutes left, which will be accurate.


----------



## apinkel (May 28, 2004)

So the Time remaining serves dual purpose, it's either the time remaining while recording or time remaining in a program you are watching. That's good to know.

I'm wondering if there is some kind of patent that prevents dish from adding a display of the progress bar upon pressing the play button. Although it seems odd that every other dvr I've used (UltimateTV, tivo, MotoCable dvr, DirecTV dvr, Media Center) all do that.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

I think what we are suggesting to you is the select button with the exact time is better to us, and Dish still has the pause way to see the progress bar. I can't even think of time I need to see the progress bar just to see how much time is left. It may be more of what you are used to.


----------



## apinkel (May 28, 2004)

Yes I understand some of you feel that way. It's just not better for me.

In addition, since the play button doesn't already have a function while watching a show I don't understand why dish can't toggle the progress bar when you hit the play button the same as other dvrs. The cancel/select banner are still there as options for those that prefer that method. Just seems like a curious ommision.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Getting a little OT here, but as a former D* sub myself, progress bar on play isn't the only D* feature I'd like to see on Dish DVRs. I'd also like to have:

- Bookmarks
- Skip to tick, skip to end
- Quick tune
- Easy way to toggle captions (2 or 3 button presses on D*, around 8 on Dish)
- One touch recording
- Ability to schedule recordings ahead of time on channels you don't subscribe to (good for free previews)
- Group playback


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

apinkel said:


> Yes I understand some of you feel that way. It's just not better for me.
> 
> In addition, since the play button doesn't already have a function while watching a show I don't understand why dish can't toggle the progress bar when you hit the play button the same as other dvrs. The cancel/select banner are still there as options for those that prefer that method. Just seems like a curious ommision.


I agree. There are times when I would like this, doesn't seem like it would be that hard to implement.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

apinkel said:


> Yes I understand some of you feel that way. It's just not better for me. .........
> 
> Just seems like a curious ommision.


I did say it may be more of what you are used to! 

And from your point of view it is an omission. That's sort of my point. You are used to it, so expect it. Maybe Dish, like some of us saw no need for it, so not so curious that it is not there.


----------



## apinkel (May 28, 2004)

mdavej said:


> Getting a little OT here, but as a former D* sub myself, progress bar on play isn't the only D* feature I'd like to see on Dish DVRs. I'd also like to have:
> 
> - Bookmarks
> - Skip to tick, skip to end
> ...


I had an ultimateTV dvr which had the 300x ffwd in place of skip to tick so I'm ok without that... and I kinda hated skip to end because it would skip to end when I didn't want it too.

I thought I would miss the one/two button press from a program in the guide but I'm happy with the way it works on the 722.

I haven't used any of the other items you mentioned so I can't comment on them.

On a positive note, the pip functions, swap function, integrated OTA tuner and a surprising impressive android app (even without sling) are really making me warm up to the 722. Oh and the speed. My God, the speed.


----------

